# choosing bh and vane



## brandon45 (Apr 4, 2008)

my bow is 60# 27"draw and I chose cx maxima hunter 250's but I need help choosing a bh and vanes any suggestions?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

everyone will have their own opinion, I'll give you mine, works well with my setup. I would shoot either muzzy mx3's of mx4's for your broadhead, and a definite is shooting bohning blazer vanes. They are a great product.


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

Agree on the Blazers for vanes. Stabilize the broadhead great, also noticed they provide a flatter trajectory beyond 35 yards. Personally, I use Sonic heads 100gr. Like the look of the MX-3's and plan to try for this year, but the have to live up to the field point accuracy I get with the sonics.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Slick trick heads and Vane Tec Vmax vanes.


----------

